# Hilts 8 ounce three sided sinker mold



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm selling this for Longcaster ..
This is a brand new Hilts Mold. Hilts hasn't shipped any of these out for almost two years, so they are extremely hard to get. He has 60.00 in it. Any P&S member can get it for that plus $10.00 shipping. Unless a we meet and you pick it up. I'm going put it on eBay after a few days.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

I'll take it. PM me and we'll workout the details.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Sold to Joker...
We will work the details out..


----------

